# Buying a house in Limosano



## Griz886 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi there! I'm super excited to be purchasing a home in Limosano! I have always wanted a historic rural home, but set in a village! I will have some restoration to do, but then I can make the home my own.

Does anyone have any idea where I can find more information about Limosano's history? The web doesn't provide much information.. 

Now I just have to keep working on my Italian verbs! 

If anyone out there knows anything about Campobasso or Limosano, please let me know. 

Thanks!~TA


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Well, the town itself seems to have a website: COMUNE DI LIMOSANO

I would try contacting the town hall and ask about the history. (A great way to practice your Italian!) Sometimes they have a book or booklet available. Something they'll just point you to someone in town who knows the town history. But they will probably be thrilled for you to ask.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Griz886 (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks, Bev! I'm soo looking forward to my new adventure!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I have to ask.

Have you been?
Why did you pick this part of the country?
What are you intending to do? Summer home?


----------



## Griz886 (Mar 31, 2014)

Nick, I have not been. I have done a lot of research and wanted to enjoy the quiet village, but be within an hour of the sea and near a main road for driving to different areas. Also, this will be a vacation home for me. 

Do you have any insight? Thank you!~Terrie Ann


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Griz886 said:


> , but be within an hour of the sea and near a main road for driving to different areas. Also, this will be a vacation home for me.
> 
> Do you have any insight? Thank you!~Terrie Ann


Okay you're with in that to the Termoli beach areas.

I assume you're flying into Rome. You know it's more then a three hour drive? Summer it's okay. But it is long.

What areas are you hoping to drive to?


----------



## Griz886 (Mar 31, 2014)

I was told that Napoli was a better option to fly into and it's only 2.5 hours to drive. I'm OK with that as I do want to discover more of Italy! I studied for a semester at the University of Padua and visited many areas of Northern Italy. 

I hear the beaches and the islands off of Termoli are beautiful! I still need to get to Almafi, I have friends in Vacri. Actually, I have many friends from the univeristy that live in Southern Italy, so my adventures are just beginning!

Thank you !~TA


----------



## Griz886 (Mar 31, 2014)

PS -the Abbruzzo Airport is only 2 hours from Limosano..


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I doubt you're flying from Detroit to either Abruzzo airport. There used to be a summer charter from Toronto that flew into Pescara but I don't think it's running anymore. 

I also think two hours is optimistic. It's more then one hour via autostrada to Termoli. Then the drive from the coast. If you don't get stuck behind a truck isn't too bad. 

You'll have more flight options going into Rome.


----------



## Griz886 (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks so much! There are flights to Pescara, but they're more expensive and would cover the cost of a rental car instead. Well, when in Italy, one should never be in a hurry, right?! 

My trip this summer will be to predominantly work on the home, see how the contractors are doing, and of course, go to the beaches! 

I'm sure this will be easy to find, but I'm looking for tile to remodel my bathroom. I'm hoping it's not nearly as expensive in Italy as it is here in the States! 

Ciao!


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Griz886 said:


> Thanks so much! There are flights to Pescara, but they're more expensive and would cover the cost of a rental car instead. Well, when in Italy, one should never be in a hurry, right?!
> 
> My trip this summer will be to predominantly work on the home, see how the contractors are doing, and of course, go to the beaches!
> 
> ...


bathrooms are probly duble if if not treble the cost here as the walls are rocks and the plumbers insist on digging massive chases in the wall taking away most ot the wall then you have to pay a bricklayer to fill them up again , and pay someone to clear up the mess 
as for distances , on the map Pescara looks close on the map as do all places here in this part of Italy . there are no derect roads due to vally and mountains it looks as if you can throw a stone from my village in abruzzo to comperbasso , as the crow flys yes you can ,but you must leave dubble the time to get any were and dubble the gas 
as for beaches you are a long way from any ,good luck on your move you will find it an adventure :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Nicolamhadley (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi there

I have a place in Limosano too! We are going out on the 17th May for a week to start work and again on the 2nd august for a fortnight with our family. It would be great to chat and offer tips/support


----------



## Griz886 (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks Soo much! I don't know if I'll be able to purchase this year because of a few glitches, but I plan to shortly! I will hopefully be in Italy in July or August, so if August 2nd rolls around and I'm there, I'd love to meet and chat! Insider help is always welcomed! 

Keep in touch!~Terrie ann


----------



## JDTawa (Jun 28, 2014)

Griz886 said:


> Hi there! I'm super excited to be purchasing a home in Limosano! I have always wanted a historic rural home, but set in a village! I will have some restoration to do, but then I can make the home my own.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea where I can find more information about Limosano's history? The web doesn't provide much information..
> 
> ...


Hi Grizz886, just wondering how you have found living in Limosano? and your experience with renovating your house there? Thanks JD


----------



## Nicolamhadley (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi we were out there for a week in May to start work on our house. Fantastic people, village and surrounding areas. Our builder is amazing! We are out there again in august. If there is anything we can help with please feel free to ask. Also the mayor is very helpful, you can email her office.


----------



## fajon (Dec 30, 2014)

Hello there!!I found this forum from a Google search for people who own a place in limosano.I am considering buying a house there and would love to hear from those who already own there.


----------

